# Houston We Have Fauna :)



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

After a 7 months long project, Due to cash flow and other abnormalities, I have Finally got to put some Fauna in the Tank Today  Paracheirodon innesi and Xiphophorus helleri (var.)

These guys are transfered from my 55, All the parameters match what is in the 55 and they love the new surroundings. After a week or two, I plan on transferring the whole tank, 28 Xiphophorus helleri and 10 Paracheirodon innesi.

Eventually I will add 4 Pelvicachromis pulcher and 4 Microgeophagus ramirezi. Guess I need to by a real Digital next time around


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Those are some nice looking swordtails!


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

Thank you,
All Home Bred, Started with One Male and three females, All three gave birth, and the original male passed away  Now i have 4 males and scads of females now


----------

